# Just joined



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been crunching for XS since July, but I decided that I wanted to help out a new team.







I'm currently running:

Pentium M 1.4ghz
Core 2 Quad Q9400
Core 2 Duo E6550
2xCeleron 2.4ghz
Pentium 4 2ghz
Hopefully I will be getting a friend's E4600 set up soon...and it's on 24/7 

I heard that you were having a battle with another team, so I hope my contributions will help us win


----------



## onry (Sep 15, 2009)

welcome to the team glad to have you aboard


----------



## HammerON (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for joining our team 
Welcome to TPU~


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to TPU [Ion]! We will provide you with all the knowledge and respect you deserve.  

HAPPY CRUNCHING!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 15, 2009)

As others have said, Welcome [Ion] to TPU and TPU's BOINC Team! 
We will provide you with help and assistance whenever necessary


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the acceptance!  So far I don't have any problems with BOINC, but if I do I know where to ask 

Is there any way that I could set up BOINC so I could monitor all of my computers from my laptop?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome Dude and thanks for switching over to team TPU. We have a pretty good relationship with XS and you will probably see some familiar faces on here that are regular XS members as well If there's anything you need do not hesitate to ask one of us


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Welcome Dude and thanks for switching over to team TPU. We have a pretty good relationship with XS and you will probably see some familiar faces on here that are regular XS members as well If there's anything you need do not hesitate to ask one of us



So far it's going pretty good, is there any way I can set up the computers so I can monitor them all from my laptop?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome. You couldn't have joined a more dedicated motley crue. We have a lot of fun around here, and do some serious crunching.


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2009)

Ah, another member in our powerful little corner of the crunching world.

Yeah, that competition with another team is with folding though. Generally, those of us who run these distributed computing projects run folding@home on our video cards and WCG on our processors in a joint effort. However... I don't think a 9300 would be able to do much...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2009)

This is what I was talking about


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Is there any way I can set up the computers so I can monitor them all from my laptop?



I do not know of any way that you can do this with WCG/BOINC, I know that you can monitor this same scenario while folding with FahMon


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 16, 2009)

Ion,

I think u already know about this. But it would help you crunch more efficiently if u do some tweaking as mentioned in the below post.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102878

Also check out some crunching tips

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95488

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 16, 2009)

[Ion] be sure to check the Milestones thread to see your score climb the crunching ladder of success.


----------



## RAMMIE (Sep 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> So far it's going pretty good, is there any way I can set up the computers so I can monitor them all from my laptop?



BoincView
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/addon_item.php?platform=win&item=boincview.zip


----------



## bogmali (Sep 16, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> BoincView
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/addon_item.php?platform=win&item=boincview.zip



Very good stuff RAMMIE...Nice to see you lurking in the shadows


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2009)

I have BOINCView set up monitoring my laptop and my desktop (ITX-PC).  I'll get it set up monitoring the E6550 later.  Took a bit of work to get BOINCview figured out, but now that I have done so I like it.


----------

